# 14' Smokercraft Alaskan



## TOY BOAT (Dec 2, 2012)

So we purchased our third tin yesterday. It is a 82 14' Smokercraft Alaskan rated for 30 hp. It came with a Northeast galvinized trailer. Both need a little work, but for the price they were well worth it. Drove an hour in one direction each way to pick it up. I Did the same drive in a different direction to pick up a mint 94 Jonson 15 hp tiller. The motor was on a duck boat, and has low low hours. I just need to sand down the olive drab, repaint white, and install new decals.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 5, 2012)

Plans include a update of the trailer, new tires, lights, and bunks. The boat will get new paint, carpet, seats, and lighting.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 14, 2012)

So today I pulled the boat out to look it over, and make a list of issues and thing I need to get.

Hopefully soon, we will have our new trailer.


----------



## markc (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet, I just started my Starcraft 14' project too. Can't wait to watch the progress! Good luck with her


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 6, 2013)

The wife and I decided to buy a new trailer for the boat. I was looking at $500 to get this one in order, and no paperwork or vin plate, so an officer would have to be called to verify at an additional cost of $15.
So we just purchased a left over 2012 Karavan KBL-1250-56 for $999. I can't wait to pick it up in the spring. =D>


----------



## TOY BOAT (Mar 2, 2013)

I got her on the new trailer. \/ 

I did it by myself, so now I need a nap.:roll:


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats! Anxious to see what you do with her.


----------



## bguy (Mar 2, 2013)

You will enjoy the steps on either side of the fender. They come in handy.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Mar 3, 2013)

bguy said:


> You will enjoy the steps on either side of the fender. They come in handy.


Yes they do. My brother inlaw has a bigger trailer with the step fenders, and they are awesome. 

Now comes some paint, seats, lights, radio, fish finder, wiring, and replace and recarpet some panels.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, so with spring just around the corner, I want to get started on fixing a few things, and that brings me to a couple questions.
A couple pieces of decking need replacing. What is a good wood to use, and can it be found at Home depot, or lowes? What is a good wood stain/poly I can buy at either place to protect the wood?

Thanks


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 9, 2013)

HI Toy. You can get practically everything you need to build/modify your boat from Loes/HD. Any brand of exterior grade plywood as long as it's NOT pressure treated. I like Aurco from Lowes/HD, but there are many others. I used 3/4" for my decks, but you can get away with 1/2" with proper bracing. As far as sealing it goes, you have several options. Based on the pics, it looks like you like in a pretty harsh environment so I would use 2-part spreadable epoxy. It's available from West Marine, US composites and many other outlets. Just be sure to paint over it after it cures to give it proper UV protection. If epoxy not and option, you can seal the deck in fiberglass mat and resin, or use Spar Urethane. Which ever method you choose, you'll want to mount the decks to the hull using stainless steel hardware dipped in a bit of 3M 5200. That's really about it.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks kfa4303
I think I will try the Spar Urethane. I have a couple cans of 3M automotive spray adhesive. Can I use that to secure the carpet on the top side? Or is there something better?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally got some work started today. Yesterday I cut fresh benches, using the old ones as a template. Today, I sanded the painted portion of the hull, used hull cleaner on the bare portion, installed a bilge pump port, and a new drain. Also tested the motor. Looks like I am going to need a mini jack plate.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 9, 2013)

Got all my decals, and paint in the mail this week. Also got seats, and mounts along with a switch panel.
Had a chance to prime the bare areas. Now just need a good weekend to paint. 8)
Also picked up spar urethane, and Dap contact cement. I have almost everything at this point to finish the boat. Just need good weather.

We decided to name the boat "The Jake". After out Jack Russel Terrier we lost two months ago. He was with me when we purchased the boat, and he was with me when I picked up the boat.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking good, be anxious to see the new paint! =D>


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 12, 2013)

Just ordered a bimini top, and a mini jack plate. That should be the last big expense. Let the games begin!..... As soon as the weather improves. :roll:


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 14, 2013)

Drilling the holes to mount the Mini Jack today, water started pouring out. So now I am replacing the transom. #-o


----------



## markc (Apr 14, 2013)

> That should be the last big expense. Let the games begin!


Can't believe you actually put those words into type for all to read! You were just begging the karma gods to come give you a swift kick in the can! And now the transom! #-o Anyway, great looking boat you have going on, can't wait to see her all finished up! 

p.s. great name for the boat, sorry about your loss!


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 15, 2013)

markc said:


> > That should be the last big expense. Let the games begin!
> 
> 
> Can't believe you actually put those words into type for all to read! You were just begging the karma gods to come give you a swift kick in the can! And now the transom! #-o Anyway, great looking boat you have going on, can't wait to see her all finished up!
> ...


Yeah, I ate my words. Better now, than out on the water. Got the transom ready to pull out. I think the bottom is so swollen that it won't come out. And it is too soft to screw something into to pull it up.

And thank you. We thought the name was appropriate.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 16, 2013)

Out with the old. =D>

I am not sure how I was able to get it out. It would not budge. Finally it started to lift after some prying.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 19, 2013)

Got the new transom cut, and glued together. Used the mini jacker, because the shanks on the bolts were too long without it to help clamp the two sections together. I used Gorilla waterproof wood glue. Also got the new panels cut, and Spar urethaned.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 20, 2013)

Kinda cold to do much today, but I got the new transom in spar Urethane, and installed the new bimini top. Mostly because it was taking up room, and installed, it is out of the way. :roll:


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 21, 2013)

Got some more done today. Drilled all the holes in the panels I needed, and then spar urethaned the holes, and put a third coat on every panel. Then I dropped the transom in, drilled all the holes, removed and used a q tip to urethane inside the holes before putting a third coat on. Then I installed the transom for good. I moved the L brackets to where they will go now. Installed my seat, and vacuumed the inside. Now I have carpeting, wiring, paint, and decals left.


Thank you search button, and to all those who came before me. Your info and help proved invaluable.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 25, 2013)

Got the panels carpeted.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 26, 2013)

Got the hinges, handles, light pole plug, FF base, speakers and second seat mounted today.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 27, 2013)

Today I had planned on finishing the interior and electrical, but decided it was a nice day to paint the boat, and motor. 8)


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great! You're really gettin' 'er done. I like the stock layout of the boat, smokercraft makes some really nice rigs. Where did you get the bimini, and how much did you spend?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 27, 2013)

Alex_c said:


> Looks great! You're really gettin' 'er done. I like the stock layout of the boat, smokercraft makes some really nice rigs. Where did you get the bimini, and how much did you spend?



Thank you. It is nice to see it coming together. Next week the Smokercraft decals go on along with hull numbers, and the name. Got to paint the interior before going any further.

I got the bimini here.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/380571909552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 27, 2013)

TOY BOAT said:


> Alex_c said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! You're really gettin' 'er done. I like the stock layout of the boat, smokercraft makes some really nice rigs. Where did you get the bimini, and how much did you spend?
> ...



Great price. How do you find the build quality and fit and finish on it? Convince me not to slap down the credit card.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 27, 2013)

Alex_c said:


> TOY BOAT said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_c said:
> ...


I would recommend it is about all I can say. And I am fussy. Fit was good, And the quality seems, and feels good. Works like a charm. Made by Sunbrella.


----------



## Alex_c (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn, maybe that will be my gift to my self once the boat is fishable. :mrgreen: 

Picky is good. Like what ya get or get what ya like.


----------



## Silverad04 (Apr 28, 2013)

The paint looks good, how did you paint it?


----------



## bigwave (Apr 28, 2013)

Great job so far.....I really like the layout of you boat and the paint job looks good........Keep plugging away. =D>


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 28, 2013)

Silverad04 said:


> The paint looks good, how did you paint it?


I used a paint gun, and compressor with a inline water separator.

Started cutting the holes for the accessories, installed the battery box, and cleaned up the interior for paint.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 29, 2013)

nice work on that paint job =D>


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 29, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> nice work on that paint job =D>


Thank you very much. 

I brushed and rolled the interior tonight. It is satin grey.

Let the assembly begin! :roll:


----------



## Runnin' Ruby (Apr 29, 2013)

Very B-E-A utiful boat you have there. You had a lot to work with.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Apr 30, 2013)

Starting to come together now. 8)

Next is wiring, mount engine, and decals.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 30, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 3, 2013)

I got most of the electrical done today, and my motor decals arrived. Mounted everything for the last time.


----------



## bigwave (May 4, 2013)

Great job on the boat.....I have said it once, I really like the way everything is laid out on your boat.....she looks brand new. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 4, 2013)

Another day at it. Adjusted the Keel rollers, mounted the motor, finished the wiring, mounted the speed sensor, transducer, and transom eyes. I am tired. :-|


----------



## Alex_c (May 5, 2013)

Amazing work, you really got it finished off quickly.. I bet you're tired! Where did you get the latches for the hatches?


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 5, 2013)

Alex_c said:


> Amazing work, you really got it finished off quickly.. I bet you're tired! Where did you get the latches for the hatches?


I got them at the local Marine store. They were $3 each.

Finished the electrical, and installed the decals today.

Now it is just small odds and ends.


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 12, 2013)

Hurry up Memorial day. I can't wait to get on the water. Picked up a water pump kit, and ordered a metal fuel tank.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 12, 2013)

Looks perfect, I like it suttle, clean, organized. Props on the craftsmanship. :beer:


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 17, 2013)

DOBSONFLY said:


> Looks perfect, I like it suttle, clean, organized. Props on the craftsmanship. :beer:


Thank you very much. That is so kind. This boat was built based on the "What not to do" idea. Keeping it simple, yet usefull.

So today, I replaced the water pump, replaced the plugs, painted the prop, and got my foam filled steel fuel tank. The only thing left is to build two steps where the forward bench once was, install some custom graphics along the sides, and fill the tank. Then it is on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## DOBSONFLY (May 18, 2013)

Likewise on my build (KISS principle), plus I am rookie boater. Sounds like you got the motor in tip top now! 8) 

I got mine out on the maiden voyage last night and was even able to do some fishing. I figured on having to work out more gremlins but really only had one which I believe was air in the fuel line. I hit all of 8 MPH wide open, may need some more HP someday....


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 18, 2013)

\/DONE!!!!!!! \/

Steps are done, and the graphics was the finishing touch.


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 18, 2013)

Before, and after for the final time.


----------



## TMax27 (May 19, 2013)

Toy Boat... whoa!!! That gal turned out awesome!


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 19, 2013)

I could not resist taking a couple more today. I took the boat over to my inlaws to check how it towed with my HHR. It towed perfect.

Thank you to this site for all the useful information. It was invaluable.


----------



## Alex_c (May 20, 2013)

Looks great with those decals. Nice touch. All around great work on a great boat.

Now go catch something tasty!


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 25, 2013)

So this is a close to wet as it gets this weekend.


----------



## Alex_c (May 28, 2013)

Hey..kinda looks like my boat! Wet on the top and dry on the bottom.

#-o


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316299#p316299 said:


> Alex_c » Today, 01:56[/url]"]Hey..kinda looks like my boat! Wet on the top and dry on the bottom.
> 
> #-o


LOL :lol:


----------



## TOY BOAT (May 31, 2013)

I put some 93 octane fuel in the tank. Pulled the choke, but it was too hot out for it. So without the choke, she starts right up. We are ready to rock first trip out this week end. 
Just a quick video of it, and me being silly.


----------



## Alex_c (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, I thought I heard the concussive blast of 15 thundering stallions all the way from the west coast...this explains everything.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jun 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316982#p316982 said:


> Alex_c » Today, 03:56[/url]"]Wow, I thought I heard the concussive blast of 15 thundering stallions all the way from the west coast...this explains everything.


LOL. I know right?
Well the maiden voyage went well except for a broken ignition wire. Luckily I had my McGyver mullet with me in a tool box, and a few minutes later we were on our way.


----------



## TMax27 (Jun 4, 2014)

Probably one of the cleanest and nicest builds here on tinboats.net


----------



## Retopics (Jun 4, 2014)

I am working on a 1981 Alaskan right now. I was hoping you could help me out. How did you get the old wood out of the Aluminum channels on the seat edges. The wood on Mine is rotted and needs to be replaced. I would like to reuse the original seat channels and dont want to destroy them in the process of getting the wood out.


----------



## FishingRx (Jun 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354675#p354675 said:


> TMax27 » Yesterday, 11:02[/url]"]Probably one of the cleanest and nicest builds here on tinboats.net


Agreed


----------



## F33rNoFish (Aug 26, 2014)

very clean boat!

i'm looking at hopefully picking up a smoker very soon. this is a really nice specimen. the one i'm looking at is pretty nice already. however, it's very simple, which, is how i like my tins. the motor will need to be freshened up one day but for now it's usable.

any other people have insight on smokers? looking through forum/s now to gather intel.

again, lots of hard work resulted in an awesome boat. lots of pride there!

daniel


----------



## mikel55 (Mar 8, 2015)

wow great build, thank you for posting, im new to this site, but already I have found some great info, your boat looks amazing, you did a terrific job, you also gave me some great ideas to finish off my 77 sea nymph 14 foot v, I know that's an older thread, but I hope you are still havin fun thanx =D>


----------



## antne56 (Mar 11, 2015)

Toy Boat, 
Great Job on the Smoker, 

I bought a 1982 18' Alaskan last fall,All original condition,started working on it . 
Installed new seats and put in a floor ,Bought a bimini top.
Still have a lot to do, but reading your restore post gave me some great ideas. 

Thanks for sharing, 
Tony


----------



## grant youngy (Apr 19, 2015)

TOY BOAT said:


> Silverad04 said:
> 
> 
> > The paint looks good, how did you paint it?
> ...


----------



## GYPSY400 (Mar 3, 2018)

I really like this build. I'm picking up a very similar smokercraft in the near future

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

